# Need Scooter Info From The Experts...



## HARPO (Apr 15, 2021)

I don't have a photo as of yet, sorry, but I have seen it in person..._and it looks really cool!!_

I've looked and looked for a scooter like this one all over the net that has front and rear _swooping_ fenders on it that mimic the old Indian motorcyles (_like the attached photo_). The scooter itself is a total rust bucket...even the rear drop stand is rusted in the up position and the solid rubber tires are almost completely gone. Half a wooden handle is still there, but barely.

I know that Chief and Skippy were some scooter manufacturers back then, and this one appears to be extremely old...possibly the 1930's...but doesn't match up to any of them. As soon as I can get a couple of photos, I'll post them.


----------



## HARPO (Apr 29, 2021)

I went to the guys house today who has this and took a couple of photos. Anyone out there care to venture a guess as to what it is (_besides rusted out)_?????


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 29, 2021)

I’m going to guess a Steelcraft product mid ‘30s. @cr250mark @Oldbikes @ridingtoy v/r Shawn


----------



## 1motime (Apr 30, 2021)

Fantastic piece!  Yes, probably Steelcraft.  Wonder if it is savable.  Maybe at least as a pattern for fabbing new metal.  It needs to be inside out of the weather!


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 30, 2021)

Steelcraft 30’s
 $100-150 tops as is 
Good condition $4-600


----------



## HARPO (Apr 30, 2021)

The guy is looking to sell it, but has no idea as to what he wants for it. There are open rust holes in the top of the rear fender, though.

Anyone care to venture a guess in this condition?...


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 30, 2021)

HARPO said:


> The guy is looking to sell it, but has no idea as to what he wants for it. There are open rust holes in the top of the rear fender, though.
> 
> Anyone care to venture a guess in this condition?...



See Mark's valuation above. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Apr 30, 2021)

@cr250mark  Thanks Mark!!

To bad we can't find an ad with the actual Scooter in it  (_the one in the ad is really close but doesn't have a rear fende_r). 

Maybe a limited number was made? I'll let the guy know what he has.


----------



## 1motime (Apr 30, 2021)

Steelcraft made a LOT of different models and variations.  Amazing what was made then.   Broad range of price points for every budget.  The rear fender could have cost close to another dollar!
 A somewhat disposable all steel toy with very sophisticated styling that was grown out of quickly!


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 30, 2021)

May use this to compare pricing or originality


----------



## cr250mark (Apr 30, 2021)

Here is another 
I Sold this steelcraft  recently to Tom 
Mark


----------



## HARPO (Apr 30, 2021)

WOW!! I had no idea that scooters back then were so Avant Garde for kids. 

Oh, great! Now I'll start looking for these, lol!!!


----------



## HARPO (Apr 30, 2021)

Another one very close...









						art deco steelcraft steel scooter toy Antique 1920's Cleveland Ohio Murray | #1969463209
					

art deco steelcraft steel scooter toy with break 1920's Cleveland Ohio Murray. This is a solid scooter. The paint has dimmed or oxidized but it is not rust. Steelcraft was a toy and pedal car manufact




					www.worthpoint.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

Here is one I bought from @Oldbikes a couple years ago at MLC. V/r Shawn


----------



## cr250mark (May 1, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Here is one I bought from @Oldbikes a couple years ago at MLC. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1402085



Alan has a few hidden Gems


----------



## HARPO (May 1, 2021)

@Freqman1   Whoa! Looks better than when it came from the factory.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 1, 2021)

cr250mark said:


> Alan has a few hidden Gems



Yes he does! I’m always excited when he cuts loose of something. V/r Shawn


----------

